# Might Have a Side Gig....



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

with Reapers Realm in NW Indiana. I gave the guy a dvd of my haunt last year and he called me two days ago.. He called me again today wanting to talk about me being interested in helping out or buying some props off me. I was out with all my friends so were going to talk tomorrow morning. Thought I'd share as this might be my foot into the Pro haunt doors... 

As for making my decision, I dont think I'm going to take the deal of running it with him. I'm going to tell him I could help set up and build him some props but that would have to be it. I still wanna be able to run my own haunt everynight.

I'll keep you all posted and let you know how it goes, im pretty excited lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats! That'll be very exciting, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Good call on the arrangement, too. Creative but not operations input so you can still do your own show... this can be quite a year of accomplishment for you!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I spoke with him today.. Looks like he wants me to do his whole cemetery scene for him! He wants me to duplicate some of my props,

Bangin coffin
Grave Grabber
Hopping Barrel
Tombstones
Spitting Corpse

I think this might be a start to the DS Prop Shop! I need to call him back with pricing and were gunan go from there. Im pretty excited as my stuff is going to be used in a pro haunt


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats, but be sure he doesn't receive anything in hand until he pays!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys! He actually jus got back to me today. It's a go! He's coming by friday to pay half the price, and pick up the spitting corpse. Then I'm going to build the rest and get the other half when their all done. I'll post of up some pics in the showroom.

Only drawback is I have to get these done before the 18th. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats 21 days --get going


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

way cool dude...good luck and happy prop building


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates, glad to see its going well for you. Keep an eye on the money end of this deal, remember you can't work for free and there is no such tihing as free materials anymore either.
And by the way, do forum members get a discount at the DS Prop Shop. lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the gig, now get off the damn computer and get to [email protected]


You ain't got much time, son.


----------

